# looking for a hard tail mounting bike



## dazzlers82

Hi all any suggestions on a hard tail around the £400 mark its only to take my son out, ive looked at the carrera kraken and vulcan as well as the gt avalanche comp but unsure what to get :thumb:


----------



## cossiecol

Have a look at the specialized range, off the top of my head it’s called Hardrock, I started out with the pro and it was great for the price


----------



## dazzlers82

The specialized does not have a good spec for the money, looking at all the brands like specialized GT etc you are paying extra for the name where as the carrera has good for this price range components.


----------



## kingswood

get on ebay and buy a lightly used second hand one. bets theres plenty on there that people bought in summer and never used.

that or try the cycle to work scheme if ur work does that. says about 30% as paid before tax


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Don't bother with Carreras...Halfords rubbish. Get a second hand Kona.


----------



## ffrs1444

Gt Aggreseer


----------



## dazzlers82

ffrs1444 said:


> Gt Aggreseer


been told to steer clear of the aggressor as not very good, so would be the avalanche comp


----------



## minidaveo

Have you looked at a calibre rake £50 over your budget or try and stretch it and grab a decent line 10 model support to have set the bench mark for sub £750 hardtails this year!

Second hand bikes are great I’ve just picked up a 2016 Whyte 905 that was almost half price


----------



## davies20

I was in the same situation 2 years ago.

I picked myself up a nearly new Identiti AKA, rock shocking U-turn forks, Stan's no tube rims on hope hubs, formula disk breaks, crank bro's bars off Pinkbike classified.

Basically a well spec'd bike for what halfords or the like were firing rubbish out for!


----------



## Bill58

minidaveo said:


> Have you looked at a calibre rake £50 over your budget or try and stretch it and grab a decent line 10 model support to have set the bench mark for sub £750 hardtails this year!
> 
> Second hand bikes are great I've just picked up a 2016 Whyte 905 that was almost half price


Calibre Rake just won a grouptest in MBUK magazine against three more expensive bikes. Brilliant value for money!


----------



## minidaveo

Bill58 said:


> Calibre Rake just won a grouptest in MBUK magazine against three more expensive bikes. Brilliant value for money!


There you go then! Bargain bike to get for sub £500

I did consider a beastnut but this one came up and I couldn't refuse


----------



## Yellow Dave

DJ X-Ray said:


> Don't bother with Carreras...Halfords rubbish. Get a second hand Kona.


Far from correct, I've seen a friend embarrass many people at chicksands old north shore runs, dual and 4x tracks on his old carerra kraken and now his FS pro. Yes they are a budget brand, but one that still performs very well.

I've ridden specialized costing between £1000-£3000 for the last 15 years now and very happy with them, but to anyone starting out or not looking to test the limits of the bike they big main brands wouldn't be my first choice.


----------



## Deathstar

As others have said, have a look on Pinkbike or the Facebook page MTB Trader.

You will get something decent there. Try and get something with RS forks, I have Fox on mine and they are shoite. Even with the Fit4. Poor small bump sensitivity. 

Kona are decent, but weigh a frigging ton, that's why my Kona is on a Tacx Trainer.



Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## dazzlers82

thanks for all the replies guys, i purchased the kraken, didn't like the look of the rake and did not want 2nd hand.:thumb:


----------



## minidaveo

dazzlers82 said:


> thanks for all the replies guys, i purchased the kraken, didn't like the look of the rake and did not want 2nd hand.:thumb:


Now just need to spend on bike clothing shoes helmet back pack ha ha ha ha it's as bad as buying detailing stuff

Hope you get out on some nice rides

Where are you thinking of going?


----------



## dazzlers82

minidaveo said:


> Now just need to spend on bike clothing shoes helmet back pack ha ha ha ha it's as bad as buying detailing stuff
> 
> Hope you get out on some nice rides
> 
> Where are you thinking of going?


i have jackets an hat etc as i used to road bike, i just need to get my son one. I dont really know where im riding yet as theres not much around me in the way of off roading and it will need to be somewhere i can ride to as theres no way im mounting them to the ST lol. i do have a section of woods fairly small though thats near and an off road section by the swale estuary so ill probably start there.:thumb:


----------



## minidaveo

dazzlers82 said:


> i have jackets an hat etc as i used to road bike, i just need to get my son one. I dont really know where im riding yet as theres not much around me in the way of off roading and it will need to be somewhere i can ride to as theres no way im mounting them to the ST lol. i do have a section of woods fairly small though thats near and an off road section by the swale estuary so ill probably start there.:thumb:












Gpsies is a good site to see if there are any tracks near you shame you won't mount the bikes to the car as there seems to be a few tracks round there

Ever hear of sea sucker bike rack? Check it out a see what you think


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Yellow Dave said:


> Far from correct, I've seen a friend embarrass many people at chicksands old north shore runs, dual and 4x tracks on his old carerra kraken and now his FS pro. Yes they are a budget brand, but one that still performs very well.
> 
> I've ridden specialized costing between £1000-£3000 for the last 15 years now and very happy with them, but to anyone starting out or not looking to test the limits of the bike they big main brands wouldn't be my first choice.


What does that prove? Only your mate's a better rider . I used to ride BMX at competition level in the 80's and would probably embarrass him on my old Kuwahara Supernova (which I still have).

I have rode and owned enough bikes over the years to make such a statement.


----------

